# wow, can anyone explain this



## Guest_gp35_* (May 24, 2007)

I saw a freight with the presidents colors on the point locomotive. It was painted like Air Force 1, President written on the side. And George Bush written on the side. well?


----------



## PRR 60 (May 24, 2007)

That is Union Pacific locomative #4141 (get it?). It is one of the UP fleet feeaturing special paint schemes. See:

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=168241


----------



## MrFSS (May 24, 2007)

*HERE* is a really good picture of 4141.

And, on the front of the UP Business Train. *4141*

And, *ONE* more.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Yes, that is what I saw today.


----------

